# Anyone been told the wrong gender at 20 week ultrasound?



## mrs_park

I fully realise this is going to make me sound crazy :rofl:

We were told last week we are having a boy. I was happy and excited, three boys close in age will be awesome and I'm sure they'll be the best of mates. When I first found out I had this weird feeling that I've never had with my other pregnancies 'What if the scan was wrong?'

Ever since I found out I was pregnant, I had such a strong feeling it was a girl, her name was picked and it was like I knew it was a girl! 

The ultrasound tech was lovely but seemed fairly new, at first the baby was in a bad position for her to get the pics she needed, she said she was having a hard time scanning through my scar tissue (I've had two sections) and at first she thought my placenta was right down low and then decided it wasn't, that it was in a good spot.

I don't know, I just can't shake this feeling that my baby is a girl. If I could, I would get a private scan but we have so many things to buy for this baby, there is no way hubby will want to pay for one, when he is so trusting of the ultrasound we just had...


----------



## sheldonsmommy

I think it's more likely for a baby to be mistaken for a girl, but stranger things have happened I'm sure! 

Where I live, the ultrasound tech takes the photos and the radiologist has to look them over to make sure all the photos are from good angles to see the heart, skeleton, bones, genitals, etc. So even if the technician was new or not very good lol, the radiologist has the final say.

Maybe you can proceed with the pregnancy as if it's a yellow bump?


----------



## Gingerspice

We had friends who were told by and out popped a girl. That was 4.5 yrs ago though and suspect with tech change this type of thithing happening become less and less likely


----------



## Bunnikins

In UK the 20 week scans are 95% accurate.. i presume similar in Australia, so 5% will be wrong :)


----------



## mrs_park

Thanks ladies xx

I did have a bout of disappointment the other day so maybe that has something to do with it. But honestly, now I do not mind either way, a boy or girl will be lovely. I just can't shake this feeling. DH thinks I'm nuts :haha:


----------



## Popples1

I know two people who were told girl at their 20 week scans and the baby turned out to be a boy (they found out at later scans). I've never heard of it happening the other way round as I imagine boy bits are more obvious. You could always go for a private gender scan if you really need a second opinion? I was certain my LO was a boy (he was!) but have friends who were equally sure about theirs are were surprised when they arrived!


----------



## Evana

Was told @18 weeks a boy the dr pointed out to the boy bit ..and then @ 22 weeks a girl :happydance:....i bought everything in blue and thank god i kept receipts and everything still in its original packing the store was more than happy to exchange.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My friend was told boy and had a girl. In your case I would 100% get a gender scan!


----------



## mrs_park

DH believes the ultra sound. He saw the potty shot, I didn't. I really don't know what to think....

Either way, it doesn't matter too much, the nursery won't be done until after baby is born, DS2 will still be in there and the baby will be in with us for the first 6-12 months anyway. I tend to dress my babies in a lot of white and pastels and I've got some newborn boys stuff and friends with girls stuff. So it truly doesn't matter, I just want to know!! Lol

I've read that they can mistake the penis for swollen girls bits, the umbilical cord or even a hand or foot!

I know it's probable that it is a boy, I had a dream the other night about him being a boy. But I will keep wondering.... I guess I'll have to wait and see if I need any other ultrasounds. I don't think DH will agree to a gender scan sadly :(


----------



## sbl

I know a girl who was told boy up until delivery when out came a girl!!


----------



## misspriss

My cousin had a specialty scan at 16 weeks due to some medication she took before pregnancy. They said girl. 4 weeks later at her 20 week scan they said definitely boy.

I have been told girl, but since we had the tech write it in an envelope and we didn't see the potty shot, I am definitely not going all pink. I will pick a girl name and plan a pink going home outfit, but most everything else will be fairly neutral. I dislike overwhelming"girly" stuff anyway.

My scan was at 18 weeks, so halfway between 16 and 20...


----------



## vickyandchick

My boy's potty shot at 20 weeks was alarmingly clear, even OH and I both knew he was a boy before the midwife said so. It was like a cartoon willy and balls on the screen lol.
I don't personally know anyone who has been told the wrong gender but if you are worried then I'd just buy neutral :)


----------



## Fleur29

My friend just gave birth to a boy she had been told was a girl! It does happen!


----------



## laura109

My daughters looked like 3 lines l l l <<<< and we was worried shed be a boy so had a 3d scan. She was still a she lol. Its hard to trust without a second yep. We are half girly and half neutral so if there is a surprise wed have to rebuy half lol xx


----------



## Amy2701

laura109 said:


> My daughters looked like 3 lines l l l <<<< and we was worried shed be a boy so had a 3d scan. She was still a she lol. Its hard to trust without a second yep. We are half girly and half neutral so if there is a surprise wed have to rebuy half lol xx

I'm pregnant with #3 and my 12 week scan looks identical to my daughters 12 week scan. The three lines are there (I didn't really believe this theory until my sons scan photo didn't have them).. and I'm also having a very similar pregnancy to my daughters (sick A LOT - had no sickness at all with my son). 

Our 20 week scan is next week and we are finding out. I'll be in total shock if they tell me it's a boy because I'm so convinced this one is a girl. X


----------



## laura109

Yeah also my nub on my 12 week scan was low like a girls
I think the technology is that good now they rarely are wrong. I ate chocolate and drank orange juice before i went so she was activr. She had her legs infront wide open lol. Id of been gutted if we could not see xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

If I saw pottu shot I would trust it.


----------



## mrs_park

Thanks for all the stories xx

With my first two (both boys) they were very clear, I saw them myself. Not a doubt in my mind. This time, DH found out the gender and I closed my eyes so he could surprise me on Christmas Eve. 

He said he saw the potty shot. I just didn't have complete confidence in the sonographer. If she struggled to find a placenta the size of a dinner plate is she sure that what she saw is boy bits? :shrug:


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Can you ask them to give you the picture of the potty shot? I got sent home with a cd with about 7 pics on it


----------



## misspriss

sheldonsmommy said:


> Can you ask them to give you the picture of the potty shot? I got sent home with a cd with about 7 pics on it

mine didn't have a lot of the pictures, including potty shots. She took some cute feet pics that I know weren't on it


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would find out for sure especially if you will have some hope and feel sad if wrong? X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've heard of friends of friends being told girl and having boy, I've not heard of it happening the other way round with the exception of earlier gender scans at 15/16 weeks etc. 

Did the tech say how certain she was? At my hospital they will tell you how confident their guess is, my boy had his legs wide open and was in the perfect position for the tech to say '110% a little boy' but friends have been told as low as '85% sure it's a girl' when baby has been in a not so good position. If it's a pressing doubt could you book a gender scan? X


----------



## mrs_park

We didn't ask how certain she was :dohh:

The scan took ages as she was struggling to get the pics she needed. Ours was the last appointment of the day and her colleagues were outside waiting for her and she made several comments about how she needed to be quick. She checked the gender right at the end. I closed my eyes, my husband looked and she said she'd type one letter on screen, either B or G. 

I felt so flustered (we had both the boys with us DS1 was chatty and curious the whole way through, DS2 cried for me the whole time :()as soon as she was done, we got up, picked up our pics and left. Really kicking myself I didn't ask more.


----------



## laura109

its meant to be a myth but i have 3 people around me who have just had or due babies now. 3 of us are having girls. We are all bump at the front. The one carrying a boy is sides and back aswel. X


----------



## misspriss

mrs_park said:


> We didn't ask how certain she was :dohh:
> 
> The scan took ages as she was struggling to get the pics she needed. Ours was the last appointment of the day and her colleagues were outside waiting for her and she made several comments about how she needed to be quick. She checked the gender right at the end. I closed my eyes, my husband looked and she said she'd type one letter on screen, either B or G.
> 
> I felt so flustered (we had both the boys with us DS1 was chatty and curious the whole way through, DS2 cried for me the whole time :()as soon as she was done, we got up, picked up our pics and left. Really kicking myself I didn't ask more.

That would annoy me to no end! I kept asking DH (we both looked away, she wrote it down) if she seemed at all unsure about it, and he said he didn't noticed anything. She checked twice, as she checked every other measurement twice, and didn't indicate to us at all that she had problems.

I would be so annoyed if my tech did that! Kept rushing and talking about how they needed to hurry up.


----------



## salamander91

My sister was told she was having a boy with her second child and gave birth to a girl! It happens but its not common.


----------



## Kylorex

Hi there mrs_park I know this post is old but I was just curious did you end up having a boy or was it a girl like your instincts told you? &#128522;


----------



## AP

Kylorex said:


> Hi there mrs_park I know this post is old but I was just curious did you end up having a boy or was it a girl like your instincts told you? &#128522;

She had a boy :)


----------

